# q6600 G0 Cooler Suggestions. Help Please!



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,
My dad is going to be getting a q6600 (G0) for his XFX 680i mobo. Now I assume that being quad core these get hot. We want to get a thrid party cooler for it so it can run cooler than with the intel HSF. The only must is that it has PWM. So far I have found these:
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/cpu2.php?idx=79&data=1&disc=
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=193&code=009
Anyone had any experience with these on a q6600 or similar?
Which would be better? Or any other suggestions?
I should also add that he has a side 120mm fan blowing straight at the cpu. Does this make any difference? Would it conflict with the above style of coolers as they blow the air in a different direction to the intel HSF?
Any info/advice/help is greatly appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just want to add, we plan to OC this CPU to 3Ghz so the cooler must be good enough to cope with that, and will there be any restrictions on his mobo for third party coolers in terms of size?

Thanks.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 1, 2007)

get the thermalright extreme ultra 120.  oh you said must have pwm (so it stays silent eh) well the zalman 9700 is great.. just a bt more than the 9500 and it will be ALOT better since mine runs max rpm sometimes to keep my cpu cool.. at max rpm it does make some noise! and with an overclocked quad Im sure it will run max sooner than with my duel.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2007)

Chewy said:


> get the thermalright extreme ultra 120.  oh you said must have pwm (so it stays silent eh) well the zalman 9700 is great.. just a bt more than the 9500 and it will be ALOT better since mine runs max rpm sometimes to keep my cpu cool.. at max rpm it does make some noise! and with an overclocked quad Im sure it will run max sooner than with my duel.



^^ what chewy said


----------



## Chewy (Sep 1, 2007)

my temps suck on my chip, the 9500 may be enough for 3.0 easily though with your pwnage g0 q6600... you could prob undervolt it too.. but if you see an opening for the 9700 that wont cost much more and he dont mind the size.. GET it cause it will be quieter.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

This one?
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=231&code=009
Take it, it won't be too big for the mobo?
Also wanted to mention, cus the above HSF is twice the rpice of the Artic 7 Pro
He currently has an e6600 running at about 38 with 938rpm on a stock HSF.
Dunno if it will make any difference to the one to pick?
The 9700 seems rather big (don't want to damage the mobo) and expensive thats all.

Let me know what you think

Thanks.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 1, 2007)

Like Chewy said initially, go with the thermalright ultra-120 eXtreme... Then just grab some heatsinks you have laying around from an old rig, or buy some random small heatsinks off newegg (they have some that are perfect), cut them up into small sizes, and slap them onto the mosfets. This will help regulate your PWM, and the voltage going to your CPU. But there's nothing like that thermalright 120 extreme.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 1, 2007)

it should fit fine gravefiller has one on his Asus P5k Deluxe mobo and it fits fine with that (it has fancy mobo cooling aswell). as long as hes not traveling alot with this computer the heatsink will be ok with the mobo. I travel out of province with mine and it takes its share of bumps with no problems. make sure it will fit in the case though (Im sure it will). what case willl he be using?

 edit: Im semi-noob lol ^^ I though pwn was the fan speed controller.. humm didnt know the mobo mosfets had much or anything to do with them.. Im looking to do what surf said I thin  I have some mosfets on my mobo that have no heatsinks.


 to: surfsk8snow is the yelow spots I cercled my mobo mosfets? and should I get some thermal adhesive and glue some heatsinks onto them?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

Tr ultra 120 eXtreme is best you can get right now 


should allow you to do a good deal over 3ghz to


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

Chewy said:


> it should fit fine gravefiller has one on his Asus P5k Deluxe mobo and it fits fine with that (it has fancy mobo cooling aswell). as long as hes not traveling alot with this computer the heatsink will be ok with the mobo. I travel out of province with mine and it takes its share of bumps with no problems. make sure it will fit in the case though (Im sure it will). what case willl he be using?
> 
> edit: Im semi-noob lol ^^ I though pwn was the fan speed controller.. humm didnt know the mobo mosfets had much or anything to do with them.. Im looking to do what surf said I thin  I have some mosfets on my mobo that have no heatsinks.
> 
> ...



He has an Icute something. Nothing fancy but he has approx 20mm gap between top of mobo and bottom of psu, if it helps,

Thanks


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 1, 2007)

get urself a scythe ninja or a freezer 7 pro


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> Like Chewy said initially, go with the thermalright ultra-120 eXtreme... Then just grab some heatsinks you have laying around from an old rig, or buy some random small heatsinks off newegg (they have some that are perfect), cut them up into small sizes, and slap them onto the mosfets. This will help regulate your PWM, and the voltage going to your CPU. But there's nothing like that thermalright 120 extreme.



Sorry bit of a noob, why would the mofsets (had to look that up to even know what ur on about lol!) need cooling?

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> get urself a scythe ninja or a freezer 7 pro



Freezer 7 Pro is one of the first I was looking at, I quite like it as it also appears to cool these MOFSETS? But would it be enough to cool a q6600 @3Ghz?

Thanks


----------



## Chewy (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ to reach the speed he wants those will do it well enough and you cant beat the price on the freezer 7 pro + its a guarantied fit... it will be a bit louder though when using your cpu's potential.

 Im not sure about size but I could fit a 9700 in my case but there wont be very much room left between it and my psu, look at my mobo picture to get an idea where the cpu sits, than I have like 1 inch from the top on the mobo to my psu.

 Edit: I also heard that the g0 steeping can reach quite far with stock vcore.. so Id imagine you can undervolt it for 3.0ghz to lower its thermal output.  the freezer wil work just may be a bit noisy for my taste when under load.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, think I will try the Freezer 7 pro, it wont involve me removing his mobo then and I can get it for about £15 ($30), thats half the price of the zalmans. And just one last question, the main thing is that the freezer 7 pro is going to do better than the Stock intel HSF right?

Thanks.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 1, 2007)

yep it will do better! get some thermal paste too (duh, lol)

 the freezer is just as good as a 9500 or atleast around the same. 

 edit: oh and one thanks per topic is enough, but thanks for the thanks


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 1, 2007)

The freezer 7 will do better then the stock but the 9700 is definitly worth a try. In my eyes its a pretty good cooler.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

alexp999 said:


> Thanks everyone, think I will try the Freezer 7 pro, it wont involve me removing his mobo then and I can get it for about £15 ($30), thats half the price of the zalmans. And just one last question, the main thing is that the freezer 7 pro is going to do better than the Stock intel HSF right?
> 
> Thanks.



yes way better than stock get another 92mm fan and you can attach it to the opposite side of the cooler and drop temps even more


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 1, 2007)

I just ordered a Q6600 G0 last night
they can do 3.0 easily on stock cooling without it being a problem
that being said, I also wouldn't exactly recommend it
I'll be using my zalman 9700LED on it and it should work pretty well up to about 3.5
I'll definitely let you all know next weekend when I get everything in and hooked up


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> I just ordered a Q6600 G0 last night
> they can do 3.0 easily on stock cooling without it being a problem
> that being said, I also wouldn't exactly recommend it
> I'll be using my zalman 9700LED on it and it should work pretty well up to about 3.5
> I'll definitely let you all know next weekend when I get everything in and hooked up



Thanks it would be good to know the results.


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2007)

You should get the Thermaltake Big Typhoon. With proper airflow, my uncle keeps his 6000+ at 33C while playing Bioshock lol

and its not undervolted

It's not PWM but it's quiet


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

freezer 7 wil cool better


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 1, 2007)

Ya Mosfet cooling. The mosfets regulate the voltage to your CPU, so if these get hot, than your voltage is kinda jumpy, which can cause instability in your system. So, you want to keep these cool. Most CPU fans that blow straight down on the CPU do this already to some extent, however, applying heatsinks to a component is always the best way to go when you're trying to take the maximum heat away. If you're overclocking your CPU &/or VGA, you should definitely think about cooling your mosfets, your northbridge, and southbridge, in addition to the main processing unit. 
Some companies sell specific heatsinks for the mosfets (ex. Thermalright: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109016), or like I said, you can just use little heatsinks individually on them (ex: before: http://images.gruntville.com/images/hardware/heatsinks/microcool_northpole/mosfets_before.jpg, after: http://images.gruntville.com/images/hardware/heatsinks/microcool_northpole/mosfets_after_T.jpg <-- from a review of a northbridge & mosfet cooling set).

As for the definition of PWM, there are 2 definitions. The one I was referring to was "pulse width modulation, which refers to a few small MOSFETs near the CPU socket that control the voltages to the cpu and other circuitry, generally regarded as a prime candidate for extra cooling." (ref: http://www.computing.net/cpus/wwwboard/forum/12057.html) 
You'll see a lot techies refer to the PWM area of their mobo, which is basically where the regulation of power to your CPU is.
The other definition I'm seeing spread on the internet is a variability in fan speed, as noted here: 
"The way pulse width modulation (PWM) works in cooling devices is based on a premise similar to the thermostat. In the most common scenario of PWM control, power driven into your CPU cooler is adjusted depending on its temperature. An idle CPU does not generate as much heat, requires less active cooling, and hence slower fan speeds will be sufficient. Obviously, this also reduces the overall ambient noise and best of all, it's handled automatically with little risk to your PC components.

While this feature has become quite popular in the PC cooling solutions industry, with PWM supported fan headers (usually of the 4-pin variety) natively available on most motherboards, there is often only one or two of such headers, reserved for the CPU and/or chipset coolers." (ref: http://www.hardwarezone.com.au/firstlooks/view.php?cid=3&id=6841 <-- which is a pretty kewl device btw).

So that's what I found, and we were both right about what PWM is then. Hope that info help.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Sep 2, 2007)

here's a good thread:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26


----------



## Chewy (Sep 2, 2007)

hey man check out this fan... http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25013&vpn=AF12025PWM&manufacture=Arctic Cooling it has pwm you could put that on an thermalright extreme.. would be nice 

"I bought fan to be use with a Thermalright HR-01 heatsink using the PWM connector on the motherboard. At is minimum speed 400rpm, it barely spin or move air Plus the hardware motherboard monitoring on an ASUS P5B Deluxe don't realy like fan that spin below 600 RPM. But if quietness is your main goal and don't overclock then it can e interresting for you. It's quiet even at hi speed. Not far away from being a great product !"

 only$10 Canadian.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 2, 2007)

a freezer 7 pro kept my 6300@3.8ghz benching at 61c at 1.57vcore,so i think it will be fine on that sweet chip.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 2, 2007)

4 Cores get more heat than 2 cores plus the extra cache produces extra heat for some reason which i dont understand 
Either get the Scythe Infinity and add 1 more 12' fan in push and pull config or get the Thermalright 120 SE which is a fine cooler.


----------



## savillm (Sep 3, 2007)

go for the Freezer 7 Pro i got one and i love it!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2007)

savillm said:


> go for the Freezer 7 Pro i got one and i love it!



The quad isnt the same m8, because 4 cores obviously generates more heat 

I think the thread starter should go for one of the Scythe range of heatsinks


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

So you don't feel that the freezer 7 pro would be good enough on a q6600 (G0) @ 3Ghz, in a case where a e6600 on stock has the cpu fan at 938rpm all the time?

Thanks.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2007)

Well IMO if you're buying a C2Q you should have enough buying power for this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835101011


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

hat said:


> Well IMO if you're buying a C2Q you should have enough buying power for this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835101011



Was hoping to come in on a budget of £200 though, and the C2Q is £176 so i got £24 left. Also being from the UK means I can't buy from newegg (tried before, didn't work) otherwise there is this one:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/116413
Which is at the top end of the budget.
Only problem is with this one is that it is a little on the heavy side, requires removing the mobo (which I would rather not have to do) and would it be affected by a side 120mm case fan blowing straight at it?

Thanks.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2007)

As long as you have a case fan to quickly expell the hot air I would think the side fan would actually help it. You would have to try watching temps with and without the fan... although I wouldn't bother probably a 1-2C difference either way.

The zalman you posted might be good at 3GHz (you want to keep your load temps under 60C, 55c perferably, no that isn't core temps).


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

hat said:


> As long as you have a case fan to quickly expell the hot air I would think the side fan would actually help it. You would have to try watching temps with and without the fan... although I wouldn't bother probably a 1-2C difference either way.
> 
> The zalman you posted might be good at 3GHz (you want to keep your load temps under 60C, 55c perferably, no that isn't core temps).



So you reckon that the extra £8 and hassle with removng the mobo is worth it, in getting the zalman, over the Freezer 7 pro. Oh and so you know, My dad has a front 140mm intake fan, 2 side 120mm intake fan (one at CPU, one at Gfx Card) a 120 mm rear exhaust fan (in the usual place) and a 120mm exhaust fan built into the under side of his PSU.

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Will have to talk to him, but I can also get this one:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125309
How much difference would it make over the 9500? is it worth the extra £16?

Thanks


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, just to let you all know, I have just had a look at his mobo and there are already heatsinks on the MOFSETS/voltage regulators. Don't know if it makes any difference?

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry to keep posting in different replies but I'm surfing and keep finding new info. Just uploading a few pics of my dad's mobo, dunno if it will make a differnce to the size of a HSF that I can put on it? Hope it helps.

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry me again, just checked out the reviews on new egg for the freezer 7 pro, and people are getting really good results on q6600's OC'ed ones too! Other thing, looking at the mobo pics and the mobo itself, I think I'm going to struggle to get a zalman on this mobo with the size of the HSF on the NB. From the reviews i also know that freezer 7 pro fits on my dad's mbob, let me know what you all think.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2007)

a freezer 7 pro,other people say you need massive coolers.but you dont.its cheap anyway,so give it a try.


----------



## hat (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking at the mobo I see it does indeed have heatsinks on the Vregs (I removed my mobo today and upon close inspection I found out it has heatsinks on the vregs too... 

It does look like you would be struggling with that mobo getting the cooler on with that NB fan. So just go for the freezer.

/I like where my NB and SB are:


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

hat said:


> Looking at the mobo I see it does indeed have heatsinks on the Vregs (I removed my mobo today and upon close inspection I found out it has heatsinks on the vregs too...
> 
> It does look like you would be struggling with that mobo getting the cooler on with that NB fan. So just go for the freezer.
> 
> /I like where my NB and SB are:



That is a good posistion for the NB, why do manufactures mostly stick NB's right in the way like on my Dad's? Mine NB on my asrock is the same, making it tight for coolers, i think the top intel coolers only just fit! i will go for the Freezer 7 Pro, thanks all for your great helpful posts. i will update you all on the outcome of using a freezer 7 pro on a q6600 G0.

Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2007)

got a G0 quad, had a few coolers

Stock cooler - 2.8Ghz or so, 60C load.
Freezer 7 pro, 3.1-3.2Ghz, 65C load. Lapping would have done better, mine had a rough base (i lapped it when i moved it to my E6750 rig)
Thermalright 120 Extreme 3.6Ghz, 60-65C - best cooler if you do the penny mod
Tuniq tower - best 'stock' cooler, no mods needed, add 2-4C hotter than the TR U120-E

Freezer 7 is the most economical cooler, easy install and a quick lapping would yield good benefits (mine lost 4C load, on my E6750 @ 3.4GHz, 5 min with 1200 grit paper)


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

whats the penny mod? Oo


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2007)

Chewy said:


> whats the penny mod? Oo



basically, the cooler has no clip or screws like others. Instead, something slides over the base, and you screw THAT down. Problem is the 120 Extreme is kinda loose, so you slip a penny/small coin between the base of the sink and the clip mechanism, and it increases the pressure. its safe, and took 6C off my temps. Only difficulty is that its a little harder to screw in, but not impossible.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

ah thanks guess I could do that with my 9500 to make it hold better too.. it moves fairly easily even when the screws are as tight as can be.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,
This isn't really related to the start of the topic, but rather than starting a new post, I was just thinking, what with all this talk about HSF and locations of NB's and SB's. I just opened up case and my NB has a passive cooler on it with air blown across it from the intel stock HSF, it is only luke warm. Now my SB is naked in terms of cooling, I have just felt it and I would say it is quite hot, not so hot that you can't keep your finger on it but sort of bath temperature? whats that 45*C or something? i don't know. Thing is if I OC my CPU more and I plan to at some point with a e6600. I will need to up the PCI-E frequency. Am i right in thinking this will cause the SB to get hotter? Is it an idea to get a passive heatsink for my SB? If so where the hell do you get them from?

Thanks.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah I think if your going to be cause more heat/work on your SB than you prob should cool it passively is fine maybe get something like this.. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24668&vpn=CNB-S1L&manufacture=EnzoTech though you should use some thermal glue to stick it on.. maybe some double sided weatherstrip will work but why not glue it on for good 

 Im not sure what the circitry looks on the SB but Im guessing you have a passive cover heatsink. normally the SB dont need extra cooling, but in your case it sounds like it might since it doent have a real hsf.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chewy said:


> yeah I think if your going to be cause more heat/work on your SB than you prob should cool it passively is fine maybe get something like this.. http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24668&vpn=CNB-S1L&manufacture=EnzoTech though you should use some thermal glue to stick it on.. maybe some double sided weatherstrip will work but why not glue it on for good
> 
> Im not sure what the circitry looks on the SB but Im guessing you have a passive cover heatsink. normally the SB dont need extra cooling, but in your case it sounds like it might since it doent have a real hsf.



This is my mobo, let me know what you think




Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2007)

i would'nt worry about it.if it bothers you just get a stick on heatsink(unless it has mounting holes around the chip).

also you want to lock the pci-e frequency at 100 if you can.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

it looks like you can (the southbridge is as I thought it would be), but wait for a second opinion bebause Im not suer if its ok to stick a chipset cooler on that sb hsf you have or if you have to remove it 1st revealing the SB and its circitry and self


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2007)

chewy mate there is no sink or cooler on the sb chip,its the naked chip below the bios battery on the pic.the silver sink is on the nb.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

ah I thought there was circity like under the NB  that you have to be carful not to short things out in.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2007)

if you take the silver sink off the nb it will look just like the sb does with none.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

This is the only one I can find:
http://www.startech.com/Product/ItemDetail.aspx?productid=CSKIT&c=UK





Think I will see how it goes, with the PCI-E frq thing, always thought it should stay at 100mhz so it don't fry the Gfx card, put there are asus boards coming out saying "1333FSb support with auto PCI-E overclock of 117mhz" i would have though that would really FUBAR your Gfx card. Let me know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2007)

ive seen people up the pci freq to 120mhz,but with no discernable effect,i just always lock mine to 100.

the sink seems ok,has you sb got mounting holes around it? if not does that kit come with something to stick the sink on with?

if it has holes you can fit either the one with the fan or the one without,the mounting pins will go through the holes in the sinks and into the holes in the board,around the sb.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> ive seen people up the pci freq to 120mhz,but with no discernable effect,i just always lock mine to 100.
> 
> the sink seems ok,has you sb got mounting holes around it? if not does that kit come with something to stick the sink on with?



Ain't got no holes for mounting, but the kit comes with Thermal Pads. Otherwise do you reckon getting this and putting four together would work?
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=139&code=013

Thanks.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

I thikn the smaller sink has some thermal tape on it? otherwise I dont see how they want you to stick it on with thermal paste that comes with the kit. you could epoxy that fan to your current NB heatsink too.. but yeah send them a pm and ask them if the sb sink comes with thermal tape... otherwise I dont see how they want you to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2007)

the other sinks with the thermal pads to stick them would be fine,or the bga(ram) sinks.they would both be ok.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=20176&vpn=MC14&manufacture=Swiftech

 ^^ ram sinks, than you will have extra ones for other uses and its cheap.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks chewy, only problem is that im in th UK, I have found what I really want:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...nk_Southbridge_Passive_Heatsink_-_SILVER.html
but all US shops have riduculous prices to ship to the UK.
Anyone know where I may be able to get the above in the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

YES!!! Have found a location in the UK!!!
http://www.coolestpc.co.uk/acatalog/Other_Cooling.html
And here is the manufacturer's website:
http://www.microcool.it/english/Chipsinkspec.html




I swear that this company is the only company who actually make heatsinks like this, and I'm pretty sure that coolestpc  is the only UK site to stock it!
i'm going to go with the silver one, do you think, as coolest pc has them it is worth getting mofsets heatsinks and the like? Also could someone repost my mobo picture with the stuff that could do with heatsinks on, cus I have no idea what they look like (other than the SB NB and CPU obviously.

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just as an update, thanks to OCW for this picy but here is a close up of the SB:




Hope it still means I can put one of these Micrcool Heatsinks on it?

Thanks.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26

 The mosfets on a motherboard are located around the cpu area  I want to cool mine too for when I go water and give more voltages.

 I thikn your mosfets will be ok since your not heavily overvolting/overclocking.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 3, 2007)

refer to my post in hot deals 
AC F7Pro $22 shipped at ewiz


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chewy said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26
> 
> The mosfets on a motherboard are located around the cpu area  I want to cool mine too for when I go water and give more voltages.
> 
> I thikn your mosfets will be ok since your not heavily overvolting/overclocking.



Well, to put it simply, my dad is going to be getting his q6600 g0 and we will ty fitting the freezer 7 pro to keep it cool. I will then have his old e6600 for my 775dual-vsta mobo I will also hopefully be able to use the intel HSF that comes with his q6600 on my now e6600. There is no facility to change the voltage on my asrock and I believe it has an fsb wall at 300FSb anyway the intel HSF's blow air onto the mofsets, so you reckon mofsets will be ok as they are, just (even if it is for my own peice of mind) get the SB heatsink.
Does it look ok in the close up of the SB to stick that microcool HS onto it?

Thanks.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 3, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> refer to my post in hot deals
> AC F7Pro $22 shipped at ewiz



Thanks but as I am in UK...


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2007)

yep it will work, the thermal pad will adhere better over time with heat from the sb. but it will stick good enough, just use some 90+ % rubbing alcohol to clean the SB.. or you could just dust it off .


----------

